# Sigma to Update Select Lens' Firmwares for Improved AF in October



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

```
From Sigma (<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=18859">via TDP</a>):

Thank you for purchasing and using our products.</p>
<p>We would like to inform you of the lens firmware updates which incorporate a new algorithm to improve AF performance even further. Although we announced on April 14th, 2016 that release of the firmware updates is planned around June to August, the development has been delayed and the actual release will start from October onward.</p>
<p>For customers waiting for the availability of the lens firmware updates, we apologize for the inconvenience. We appreciate your understanding and will continue the development with our utmost efforts.</p>
<p>Release of the firmware updates will be announced as they become available.</p>
<p><b>Products that we are developing its firmware</b></p>
<table class="ComparisonTable">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b>Lens</b></td>
<td><b>Mount</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 24-105mm F4 DG OS HSM | Art</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Sports</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM | Contemporary</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM | Contemporary</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SIGMA 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM | Contemporary</td>
<td>Sigma / Canon</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2016)

And the primes?


----------



## bsbeamer (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm surprised there haven't been more updates for the 18-35 art. If anyone is using the 5D4 for 4K, this could be an important lens to have in your kit with the almost 1.75x crop factor. The mount is standard EF (not EF-S) and can see more people using that range than the 24-35 in 4K mode.


----------

